
A Gentle Introduction to Graph Theory - bhalp1
https://dev.to/vaidehijoshi/a-gentle-introduction-to-graph-theory
======
BooneJS
For further reading, Andrey Mokhov has a useful collection of blog posts[0]
and a paper[1] on Algebraic Graphs, including his Haskell package Alga[2]
which implements these ideas.

[0]:
[https://blogs.ncl.ac.uk/andreymokhov/tag/algebra/](https://blogs.ncl.ac.uk/andreymokhov/tag/algebra/)
[1]: [https://github.com/snowleopard/alga-
paper/blob/master/README...](https://github.com/snowleopard/alga-
paper/blob/master/README.md) [2]:
[https://github.com/snowleopard/alga](https://github.com/snowleopard/alga)

